# هل يوجد ايات بالكتاب المقدس تحث على طلب العلم؟



## الرب نوري99 (6 يونيو 2014)

هل يوجد ايات بالكتاب المقدس تحث على طلب العلم؟

كيف يمكن معرفة اذا ما كان دراسة العلوم والاكتشافات التي يقوم بها العلماء المسيحيين بالعالم لا تتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2014)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، الكتاب المقدس أساساً كتاب بيعلن خلاص الإنسان وشركته مع الله، ولم يلغي العلم ولا يوجد فيه ما يخصه لنستخلصه منه، والله خلق للإنسان عقل حتى يدبر حياته على الأرض، يفلحها ويصلحها، فكل علم هو صالح ونافع الإنسان، المشكلة الوحيدة فقط التي يتحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس هي مشكلة الخطية التي دمرت كل قوى الإنسان الروحية والنفسية حتى ملك الموت عليه، لذلك علينا أن ندخل للكتاب المقدس بمبدأ معرفة الله والدخول في سر الشركة معه، ولا ندخل لنبحث عن علوم ولا كل ما يخصه تحت أي حجة أو برهان، بل نفتش عن الله وكيف ندخل في الحرية التي دعانا إليها، أما كل علم فهو صالح للإنسان على الأرض طالما هو لصالح الإنسانية ونموها وارتقائها...​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 يونيو 2014)

*ممكن ايات تدعم ردك ؟*


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *ممكن ايات تدعم ردك ؟*



يا غالي الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم عن العلم لا بالسلب ولا بالإيجاب، هات انت ودور لو لقيت آية بتقول أن فيه حاجة غلط في العلم، أو أننا لا نتبع العلم يبقى ليك حق، لكن لو رجعت لأسفار العهد القديم هاتلاقي أن فيه ناس متعلمين بالعلوم التي تتفق مع احتياجاتهم في المجتمع والعبادة.. الخ، وهذا ما ستجده في سفر الخروج (31: 1 - 11):
[ وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: انظر قد دعوت بصلئيل بن أوري بن حور من سبط يهوذا باسمه. وملأته من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة لاختراع مخترعات ليعمل في الذهب والفضة والنحاس. ونقش حجارة للترصيع ونجارة الخشب ليعمل في كل صنعة. وها انا قد جعلت معه أهوليآب بن اخيساماك من سبط دان وفي قلب كل حكيم القلب جعلت حكمة ليصنعوا كل ما أمرتك. خيمة الاجتماع وتابوت الشهادة والغطاء الذي عليه وكل آنية الخيمة. والمائدة وآنيتها والمنارة الطاهرة وكل آنيتها ومذبح البخور. ومذبح المحرقة وكل آنيته والمرحضة وقاعدتها. والثياب المنسوجة والثياب المقدسة لهرون الكاهن وثياب بنيه للكهانة. ودهن المسحة والبخور العطر للقدس حسب كل ما أمرتك به يصنعون ]

وأيضاً الرب قال لآدم في سفر التكوين أنه يرعى الأرض ويفلحها:  [ وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض ] (تكوين 1: 28)

فمن هنا ومن مواضع أخرى كثيرة، نجد أن الله نفسه هو الذي وهب هذا العلم والمعرفة بإتقان للإنسان، والإنسان عليه ان يعمل في الأرض بكل إمكانياته بكل حكمة حتى ينمي المجتمع ويمجد الله في أعماله كلها: [ فاذا كنتم تأكلون أو تشربون أو تفعلون شيئاً، فافعلوا كل شيء لمجد الله ] (1كورنثوس 10: 31).. النعمة معك
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لك )


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2014)

العفو على ايه بس فقط أأمرني
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين​


----------



## تيمو (12 يوليو 2014)

نعم كثيراً ...

مثلاً بولس أوصى تيموثاوس أن على القراءة والوعظ والتعليم إلى أن أجيء.

وأيضاً في داينال مكتوب: أما هؤلاء الفتيان الأربعة فأعطاهم الله معرفة وعقلاً في كل كتابة وحكمة، وكان دانيآل فهيما بكل الرؤى والأحلام.

وأيضاً في أمثال فمكتوب: قلب الفهيم يقتني معرفة، وأذن الحكماء تطلب علمًا.

في الجامعة مكتوب: بقي أن الجامعة كان حكيماً و أيضاً علم الشعب علماً و وزن و بحث و أتقن أمثالاً كثيرة

هناك الكثير من الأعداد التي تحض على الدراسة والتعليم، يمكن العلم لم يكن مثل اليوم، ولكن الله مثلاً طلب من شعبه تعليم وصاياه للأبناء. إضافة إلى الدور الكبير الذي لعبته الكنيسة في تأسيس المدارس والجامعات. أظن أن الكنيسة هي التي أوجدت الجامعة بمفهومها الحالي.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (15 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> أظن أن الكنيسة هي التي أوجدت الجامعة بمفهومها الحالي.



ممكن توضح ازاي  ؟


----------



## صوت الرب (20 يوليو 2014)

*سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 1 العدد 22
إِلَى مَتَى أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ تُحِبُّونَ الْجَهْلَ وَالْمُسْتَهْزِئُونَ يُسَرُّونَ بِالاِسْتِهْزَاءِ وَالْحَمْقَى يُبْغِضُونَ الْعِلْمَ ؟

أمثال الأصحاح 13 العدد 16
كل ذكي يعمل بالمعرفة والجاهل ينشر حمقا.

الجامعة الأصحاح 2 العدد 13 
فرأيت أن للحكمة منفعة أكثر من الجهل كما أن للنور منفعة أكثر من الظلمة.*


----------



## e-Sword (6 أغسطس 2014)

*
[Mk.12.34][فلما رآه يسوع انه اجاب بعقل قال له لست بعيدا عن ملكوت الله.ولم يجسر احد بعد ذلك ان يسأله]

[فــــانـــدايك][Prv.8.5][ايها الحمقى تعلموا ذكاء ويا جهال تعلموا فهما.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Prv.1.5][يسمعها الحكيم فيزداد علما والفهيم يكتسب تدبيرا.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Prv.18.15][. قلب الفهيم يقتني معرفة واذن الحكماء تطلب علما.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Prv.10.17][. حافظ التعليم هو في طريق الحياة ورافض التأديب ضال.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Prv.1.7][مخافة الرب راس المعرفة.اما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة والادب]

[فــــانـــدايك][Prv.9.9][اعط حكيما فيكون اوفر حكمة.علّم صدّيقا فيزداد علما.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Ti.2.3][كذلك العجائز في سيرة تليق بالقداسة غير ثالبات غير مستعبدات للخمر الكثير معلمات الصلاح]

[فــــانـــدايك][Prv.4.5][اقتن الحكمة.اقتن الفهم.لا تنس ولا تعرض عن كلمات فمي.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Lam.3.27][جيد للرجل ان يحمل النير في صباه.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Tm2.2.15][اجتهد ان تقيم نفسك للّه مزكّى عاملا لا يخزى مفصّلا كلمة الحق بالاستقامة.]

[فــــانـــدايك][Chr1.28.10][انظر الآن لان الرب قد اختارك لتبني بيتا للمقدس فتشدد واعمل]

[فــــانـــدايك][Chr1.28.20][وقال داود لسليمان ابنه تشدد وتشجع واعمل لا تخف ولا ترتعب لان الرب الاله الهي معك.لا يخذلك ولا يتركك حتى تكمل كل عمل خدمة بيت الرب.]


و ايات كثيرة جداااا آتريد المزيد ؟!  



*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لك ..

الاجابة وصلت 
اذا ارادت الادارة فلتغلق الموضوع


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> شكرا لك ..
> 
> الاجابة وصلت
> اذا ارادت الادارة فلتغلق الموضوع


*اول موضوع للرب نورى يعترف فيه ان الاجابة وصلت هههههههههههه
ربنا ينور قلبك ويكون ليك نعمة وبركة
*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *اول موضوع للرب نورى يعترف فيه ان الاجابة وصلت هههههههههههه
> ربنا ينور قلبك ويكون ليك نعمة وبركة
> *​



*عندما اقتنع 100% اكتب ذلك انا هنا والله ليس للجدال بل للفهم والمعرفة والحصول على "يقين" *


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *عندما اقتنع 100% اكتب ذلك انا هنا والله ليس للجدال بل للفهم والمعرفة والحصول على "يقين" *


 اى الله تقصده يا ريت تقولى من هو الله بالنسبة اخى العزيز؟؟
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> ​ اى الله تقصده يا ريت تقولى من هو الله بالنسبة اخى العزيز؟؟
> ​



الله الخالق الذي ابحث عنه


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> الله الخالق الذي ابحث عنه


*من هو وكيف علمت ان الله موجود وخالق؟؟
*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *من هو وكيف علمت ان الله موجود وخالق؟؟
> *​



لان ما بآمن بانه "الشيء يأتي من لا شيء"
اذا لا بد من وجود خالق ..
هذا ايمان اكيد

لكن الان انا ابحث عنه


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لان ما بآمن بانه "الشيء يأتي من لا شيء"
> اذا لا بد من وجود خالق ..
> هذا ايمان اكيد
> 
> لكن الان انا ابحث عنه


*منتظر ردك
ما هو دليلك ان هناك خالق كيف وصلت لذلك الايمان ؟؟
*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *منتظر ردك
> ما هو دليلك ان هناك خالق كيف وصلت لذلك الايمان ؟؟
> *​



ممم اتوقع هذا رح يدخلنا بمواضيع ما الها علاقة
لو سمحت بتمنى تضلك مركز على اسئلتي وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> ممم اتوقع هذا رح يدخلنا بمواضيع ما الها علاقة
> لو سمحت بتمنى تضلك مركز على اسئلتي وشكرا جزيلا


*اخى الحبيب اراك بدات تتهرب من الاجابة على اسائلتى فالبحاث عن الحق لا يتهرب منتظر اجابتك 
*
*ما هو دليلك ان هناك خالق كيف وصلت لذلك الايمان ؟؟*​


----------



## peace_86 (7 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *اخى الحبيب اراك بدات تتهرب من الاجابة على اسائلتى فالبحاث عن الحق لا يتهرب منتظر اجابتك
> *
> *ما هو دليلك ان هناك خالق كيف وصلت لذلك الايمان ؟؟*​



*ليس تهرباً يا أخينا العزيز إسحاق.
بل أن من قوانين المنتدى هو عدم التشتيت والذهاب لمواضيع بعيدة ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع الأصلي..

الأخ الرب نوري حلف من غير قصد..
وانت تعرف باللغة العربية نقول والله على كل شاردة وواردة سواءاً بنحلف ولا لا ..

لذا أرجو أن تقفل الإدارة الموضوع لأن الإجابة وصلت..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 أغسطس 2014)

رجاء محبة ..
أخوتى الأحباء لقد وصلت الأجابة للسائل 
فلا داعى للمناقشات الجانبية لأن القسم 
سؤال وجواب فقط .. ليس للنقاش ..
دمتم بسلام .


----------

